# Sword Art List



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2001)

*How many styles can we name?* 
1. Kendo
2. Iaido
3. Kenjitsu
4. Dha (Bando Sword)
5. Fencing

How many more can we ad?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 1, 2001)

Well, we could start listing kenjutsu ryu-ha and just go crazy   

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *How many styles can we name?
> 1. Kendo
> 2. Iaido
> ...



Krabi Krabong is known for its use of the sword; kumdo is Korean kendo. Iaido goes by other names (batto-jutsu, for example). If we are breaking it down this far we might consider various schools of Western fencing as well. Swords of a sort are used in the FMA (sometimes it's hard to tell if something is a short sword or a just a really long knife). The Tai Chi sword comes to mind, including the Kwandao, considered a sword in that context but more like a halberd.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2002)

The Korean art of kunmudo appears to be distinct from the martial sport of kumdo.


----------



## Despairbear (Jan 30, 2002)

Lets not forget the Medieval & Renaissance armed combat styles of Europe. There is not a name for them as a whole that I am aware of other than swordsmanship.





Despair Bear


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Despairbear _
> *Lets not forget the Medieval & Renaissance armed combat styles of Europe. There is not a name for them as a whole that I am aware of other than swordsmanship.
> 
> 
> ...



Did some quick poking around and found this:

Schools of the Sword & Terminology 

Not knowing anything on Western swordsmanship, is this info any good?

Cthulhu


----------



## Despairbear (Jan 31, 2002)

Hmmm.... Interesting site. Just had a chance to glance over it. I think I don't quite agree with some of the definitions but most are pretty good. It is a latter period than I usealy study so I cant say much on that side of it.





Despair Bear


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2002)

"What sports and martial arts comprise fencing?"
http://sitka.triumf.ca/morgan/faq_1.1.html


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

In the TSD forum there is a post discussing the Korean sword in TSD and in particular the variation in what is considered an acceptable sword.


----------



## swordfighter (Mar 23, 2002)

The European Historical Combat Guild 

ARMA 

The Academy of European Martial Arts


----------



## arnisador (Mar 24, 2002)

I would like to learn something about Western swordfighting some day--certainly fencing influenced escrima quite heavily.


----------



## swordfighter (Mar 24, 2002)

What we have is an reconstruction of a lost art.
I have trained with knives and machete in my Escrima training,but all my swordtraining has been with western swords.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 31, 2002)

Are we listing styles or ryu(Schools)  becuse there are over 100's of different schools that teach samurai sword alone.

Bob Thomas


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2002)

I have seen reference to a Korean sword art Hankumdo that is based on 24 techniques, one for each letter of the Korean alphabet:
http://www.ushapki.com/adults/hankumdo/index.html
Given the very few references I found to it I suspect it may be a relatively recent creation.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

"We think of fencing as chess speeded up."
-J.P. Fournier, stage fencing instructor at Mount Royal College (Canada)


----------

